# RNS-E MY10 Software Update CD SOFIDX:0080?



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

The software on my MY10 RNS-e is version 0080
The software on the supplied 2010 Navigation DVD is only 0070

Do anyone have the latest (0080 or above) firmware update?
Have any contacts who might be able to obtain it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll check mine later tonight.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> I'll check mine later tonight.


Thanks.

Press CAR on the RNS-e and it will display the S/W version number
Mine: 0080

Check the 574INDEX.TXT file on the Nav DVD
Mine: SOFIDX:0070 NAVVER:V574100A AUDVER:A5740017

Rather scuppers my SDS mod unless I can find a copy of the 0080 firmware. :? 
I'm guessing Audi would be able to get a copy, but I can see them letting me have it.
Otherwise I'll have to wait for next years nav disk.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OK, checked them both.

Seems like Audi have done a revision again.
This is my 59reg one









This is the wife's RS which is an 09 reg - i don't recall the build week but June springs to mind.









I think you'll struggle to get on 080 one as they are not available on UK cars.
Might be nice for a non UK member to rip you a copy of the file.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

off topic but when are the new maps out?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks mate.


Toshiba said:


> I think you'll struggle to get on 080 one as they are not available on UK cars.
> Might be nice for a non UK member to rip you a copy of the file.


Sorry, but I do not understand this comment?
I have a UK car with 0080 on it. Build week 42.

So the 150 is from where? Not a UK car? This is your new car you've just taken delivery of, right?

I expect all the EU nav disks only have 0070 on them. They are not going to cut another nav disk DVD revision just for a software update.
Interim updates will be available to dealers on CD, but I think it unlikely they will give me a copy to keep - just update the unit for me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you bang the latest 2010 DVD in a nav unit it will update your unit - I'm guess to same version as mine.
System does not downgrade when you put an older DVD back in by default.

080 UK, doesn't have SDS file on it, is what I'm getting at. 
You need a none UK car that has SDS and version 080 SW or higher to do the change.

150 is what my car was delivered with, I've done nothing with it.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Just for comparison I had a look at mine. 59 plate car delivered mid Oct, so build week 41 (I think)

*SW: 0080

HW: H02

MAP: 8P0919884_AJ-EUW*

So different to both of the ones posted by Tosh :?

*Also checked the DVD and the SW version is SOFIDX:0070.*

Will the dealer by default do a SW upgrade? And what is the difference between HW versions H02 and H03?
The car has to go in as it currently picks up no satellites and probably needs a replacement antenna.

I'd be interested in doing the SDS upgrade if that becomes possible on the MY2010 units.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

brittan said:


> Will the dealer by default do a SW upgrade? And what is the difference between HW versions H02 and H03?


Probably nothing major, but the software will take account of it.
Same software should run on all MY10 units regardless of HW version. The old MY09 models have different firmware (V 0650 and patched 0660 for SDS).



> I'd be interested in doing the SDS upgrade if that becomes possible on the MY2010 units.


I know exactly what I need to do the patch, just I don't have the upgrade disk. It's frustrating.

Tosh - The 2009 DVD only has 0070 on it. It also appears to have all the SDS files.
Are you saying these aren't on your 2010 DVD?
What SW version is on the 2010 DVD? Look in the 574INDEX.TXT file.

I just need at least 0080 or ideally 0150 firmware for a patch for the new units.
If all else fails I shall try asking my dealer. They owe me a favour having had my 2 week old TTS for 3 weeks fixing a water leak into the boot.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

SOFIDX:0150
NAVVER:V5741010
AUDVER:A5740020
TXTVER:0580


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> SOFIDX:0150
> NAVVER:V5741010
> AUDVER:A5740020
> TXTVER:0580


Cool - Thanks for the SW versions.
I shall see if I can blag a 2010 DVD from the dealer. Least they can do for me as it has been off the road for 3 weeks.
Plus I notice the ID3 MP3 tags aren't always read correctly of the SDHC card. Sometimes it gets half way through indexing the card, then stops and only displays filenames in the folders after that, unless you actually play the track - Does yours do that?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not noticed that,

What i have noticed is the bong for BT is much better on this unit, and no connection noise either when using BT.
Infact BT us much improved over the previous unit.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

pcbbc said:


> The software on my MY10 RNS-e is version 0080
> The software on the supplied 2010 Navigation DVD is only 0070
> Do anyone have the latest (0080 or above) firmware update?
> Have any contacts who might be able to obtain it?


Got a new 2010 RSN E unit just fitted, DVD is

SW 0200
HW H05
MAP 8P0919884_AN_EUW

anyone any ideas about upgrading with SDS yet?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

SNAP 

Mine is

*SW 0200
HW H05
MAP 8P0919884_AN_EUW*


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

blackers said:


> SNAP
> Mine is
> *SW 0200
> HW H05
> MAP 8P0919884_AN_EUW*


hi blackers, you interested in the SDS mod too?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

grasmere said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> > The software on my MY10 RNS-e is version 0080
> ...


When I bought my new MY11 RNS-E unit it had SW200 on it. I had vwcruise.com do the SDS hack on it, but they needed to downgrade the software to 150 as the 200 software hadn't been hacked yet. This was back in October so the update may be available now


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

para999 said:


> Have any contacts who might be able to obtain it? there is a bloke on rsn-e forum that will email the file said:
> 
> 
> > Please do, pm me if you like, cheers


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

blackers said:


> SNAP
> 
> Mine is
> 
> ...


That must be an updated map from mine which is *8P0919884_AJ_EUW*

Does anyone know if there are any consequences good/bad from Hazydays "downgrading" the software in order to install SDS?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

brittan said:


> Does anyone know if there are any consequences good/bad from Hazydays "downgrading" the software in order to install SDS?


AFAIK there are no differences really. I certainly haven't noticed anything negative from using 150 rather than 200.


----------



## ians-tt (Dec 1, 2008)

This is from the 2011 disc, as suplied by http://www.navigationdisk.eu. £33.11 [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

ians-tt said:


> This is from the 2011 disc, as suplied by http://www.navigationdisk.eu. £33.11 [smiley=book2.gif]


Thats odd as my TT is a MY11 is 8P0919884_AN_EUW

I thought that weould be the latest?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

leenx said:


> ians-tt said:
> 
> 
> > This is from the 2011 disc, as suplied by http://www.navigationdisk.eu. £33.11 [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


it is odd isnt it as the HW is only H02 and mine is H05?? :?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ians-tt said:


> This is from the 2011 disc, as suplied by http://www.navigationdisk.eu. £33.11 [smiley=book2.gif]


have you got sds enabled for nav etc


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

grasmere said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > ians-tt said:
> ...


Ok I went on that website link above and checked my navigation box and mine says Europa version 2010. Does anyone know if mine is the facelift TT should I not of got the 2011 disc instead? bought TT back in Aug 2010 :?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

leenx said:


> Does anyone know if mine is the facelift TT should I not of got the 2011 disc instead? bought TT back in Aug 2010 :?


I think facelift was after oct 2010 ? anyone?

re points in previous post in this thread, Im considering hazydays doing me the sds hack which I am really looking forward to but anyone know HOW the downgrade from SW200 to SW150 is done if a previous DVD inserted doesnt do it
and also does the software STAY at SW150 with sds hack - I presume it does?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You simply enable software downgrade and put in the disc.
All code for the untis are supplied on the DVDs.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

What is the SDS mod please??


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> You simply enable software downgrade and put in the disc.
> All code for the untis are supplied on the DVDs.


'enable' with vagcom do you mean tosh?


----------



## dd110 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dino_Donis said:


> What is the SDS mod please??


Learn all about it here - http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=151 or see it in action http://www.vwcruise.com/83.html


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

There's a full video demo of the SDS (Speech Dialogue System) here...

http://www.vwcruise.com/83.html

Definitely a feature which really enhances the RNS-E and makes it a pleasure to use. Once it's enabled you have a wealth of voice commands at your disposal for navigation as well as being able to verbally select radio, telephone. media etc. Just press the speech button on the steering wheel and say "Help" and the nice lady reels off all available voice commands, so you eventually remember the ones you use most.

If you already have the MFSW and Bluetooth - then the SDS wont work with that setup, until you've re-routed the microphone so that it's daisy chained from the Bluetooth module to the RNS-E, or fitted a separate microphone for the RNS-E . That's as I understand it anyway.

If you're having an RNS-E fitted it makes sense to have the SDS enabled at the same time.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Loads of commands, i use them all the time.

map on
map larger/smaller
media
radio
enter zip
enter house number
route list
next petrol station


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I paid to have SDS installed as I think most other users have. As I understand it, the RNS-e firmware has to be downgraded to an earlier version with the software hack applied then upgraded to the later version.

If the factory Blue Tooth is installed, there is some extra wiring (3 or 4 cores) to be run from the rear of the RNS-e to the overhead light unit.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

YoungOldUn said:


> I paid to have SDS installed as I think most other users have. As I understand it, the RNS-e firmware has to be downgraded to an earlier version with the software hack applied then upgraded to the later version.
> 
> If the factory Blue Tooth is installed, there is some extra wiring (3 or 4 cores) to be run from the rear of the RNS-e to the overhead light unit.


Is it worth the cost?

Been reading the posts about this recently and tempted to go for it myself when I pick mine up in March


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

senwar said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > I paid to have SDS installed as I think most other users have. As I understand it, the RNS-e firmware has to be downgraded to an earlier version with the software hack applied then upgraded to the later version.
> ...


I think that if you use the satnav or telephone a lot then it is worth it otherwise it becomes a 'nice to have'.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

YoungOldUn said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > YoungOldUn said:
> ...


Thanks. I do use both quite heavily so that's good enough for me.

Cheers


----------



## vsantos69 (Jan 30, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> You simply enable software downgrade and put in the disc.
> All code for the untis are supplied on the DVDs.


Hi,

I have a RNS-E 193 B and like to manage the SDS hack, when you say "enable the software" his doying it with VCDS? "And put in thee disk" it's the one that we have? Or do we have to do a disk with the new files like people's do on the RNS-E 192 X??


----------



## vsantos69 (Jan 30, 2012)

vsantos69 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You simply enable software downgrade and put in the disc.
> ...


No one can help on this matter?? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've never personally done it, but my understanding is this.

You need to enable the unit to be downgraded - vagcom
put on the SDS version then upgrade it back to whatever you want.

But you need to get those DVDs with the SDS firmware stuff on.
193 is a post MY10 unit, this could have a different procedure. I'd recommend you pay someone to do it.
if you screw this up, the unit will be dead.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

vsantos69 said:


> vsantos69 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I assume that when you say 'RNS-E 193 B' you mean 8P0 035 *193 B* which is for a Audi A3 sold during 2010 in europe.

When SDS was installed on my TT (8J0 035 193D), the firmware was downgraded to an earlier version which had been hacked to include the SDS software by inserting a special DVD. Once this was done, my original MY12 DVD was installed which upgraded the software but left the SDS installed. Or that is as I understood it.


----------



## vsantos69 (Jan 30, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> I assume that when you say 'RNS-E 193 B' you mean 8P0 035 *193 B* which is for a Audi A3 sold during 2010 in europe.
> 
> When SDS was installed on my TT (8J0 035 193D), the firmware was downgraded to an earlier version which had been hacked to include the SDS software by inserting a special DVD. Once this was done, my original MY12 DVD was installed which upgraded the software but left the SDS installed. Or that is as I understood it.


Yes, i do have a 8P0 035 193 B. Do you know how to get the burned cd with the new software?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

vsantos69 said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > I assume that when you say 'RNS-E 193 B' you mean 8P0 035 *193 B* which is for a Audi A3 sold during 2010 in europe.
> ...


Unfortunately no, thats why I and most others have to pay for it to be installed.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

senwar said:


> Thanks. I do use both quite heavily so that's good enough for me.Cheers


You won't regret it, it works very well and I can not do without it for satnav


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

senwar said:


> Thanks. I do use both quite heavily so that's good enough for me.Cheers


You won't regret it, it works very well and I can not do without it for satnav


----------



## vsantos69 (Jan 30, 2012)

grasmere said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I do use both quite heavily so that's good enough for me.Cheers
> ...


Did you pay to someone do it or did you find how to do it?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

i searched and searched and searched to no avail - finally went to hazzydayz - with guarantee to reinstae if later upgrades override it


----------



## vsantos69 (Jan 30, 2012)

grasmere said:


> i searched and searched and searched to no avail - finally went to hazzydayz - with guarantee to reinstae if later upgrades override it


Do you saw the procedure? Could you post here the files that you have now and your sw?

As you now i'm a "litle" far from Hazzydays...


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

grasmere said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I do use both quite heavily so that's good enough for me.Cheers
> ...


Thanks - will get booked in shortly after collecting next month then.

Cheers


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> I've never personally done it, but my understanding is this.
> 
> *You need to enable the unit to be downgraded - vagcom*
> put on the SDS version then upgrade it back to whatever you want.
> ...


I don't think vagcom is needed to do this Tosh- just the necessary software. The reason I say this is I'm pretty sure I have the necessary SDS hack disk.

Short version - I started getting lots of read errors from my last (MY 10) RNS-E unit which had the SDS hack installed. It was also getting extremely hot during usage, so I took it to have the CD drive replaced which was done, but they didn't re-enable the SDS and in fairness, I forgot to tell them it was installed. It wasn't until I was halfway home that I realised the omission.

I rang them up straight away from home and they said no probs and forwarded me a DVD which is marked 'SDS -USE ONCE.

I put it in the head unit and it was a long process - probably around ten minutes with a slowly moving progress bar on the screen. Eventually - I got the instruction to remove the DVD and insert the NAV DVD - Voila - all working just fine!

If the premis that the software needs to be downgraded to install the SDS hack is correct, then obviously everything needed (including the old software) is on this disk.

Anyone who wants a copy can have one, but I don't intend to make this my life's' work.  A couple of points - this software is useless until the necessary wiring for the SDS upgrade is installed, and the instruction to use once is a little perturbing, so I'm not sure if there's some bug built in which kills the DVD after use - or they they were just stating the obvious, so use it at your own risk!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

vsantos69 said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > i searched and searched and searched to no avail - finally went to hazzydayz - with guarantee to reinstae if later upgrades override it
> ...


SW: X-- and just use the original 2010 satnav DVD


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

igotone said:


> I don't think vagcom is needed to do this Tosh- just the necessary software. The reason I say this is I'm pretty sure I have the necessary SDS hack disk.!


so  what to do ?

i have the 2010 dvd and 'had' the sds on but when I got the 2011 update dvd and the sds update cd i put them in in the wrong order 

so - I lost the sds facility. Apparently I should have put the sds update cd in first followed by the 2011 dvd.

I now have the 2012 DVD and am waiting to get the sds 'reset' by hazzydayz when I can get to them.

I dont see how the sds update cd can be set to be a single use only - unless someone knows different - in which case can I do the correction myself, eg with vcds etc or what - any thoughts :?:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

grasmere said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think vagcom is needed to do this Tosh- just the necessary software. The reason I say this is I'm pretty sure I have the necessary SDS hack disk.!
> ...


Well assuming you already have the necessary SDS update wiring in place, then this DVD _should_ work, subject to the reservations I posted earlier. I have no idea if it's written to be car -specific or there are any other limitations on it's use.

If you want to give it a go then PM me your address and I'll send you the DVD on the understanding that you return the original to me. Copy it if you like of course.


----------



## vsantos69 (Jan 30, 2012)

igotone said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > igotone said:
> ...


I am very interested on that cd, can you send it to me?


----------



## vsantos69 (Jan 30, 2012)

I still doesn't have permission to send PM's, can you send to me a copy of the SDS hack too, Igotone? Grasmere?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

vsantos69 said:


> I still doesn't have permission to send PM's, can you send to me a copy of the SDS hack too, Igotone? Grasmere?


I've just sent the DVD off the Grasmere who will copy and return it to me, Let's wait and see if it works OK. Give it a couple of weeks and remind us again. Where are you by the way?


----------



## vsantos69 (Jan 30, 2012)

igotone said:


> vsantos69 said:
> 
> 
> > I still doesn't have permission to send PM's, can you send to me a copy of the SDS hack too, Igotone? Grasmere?
> ...


Ok, cool. Grasmere could you let's us to be informed?

I'm in Portugal (Coimbra)


----------



## vsantos69 (Jan 30, 2012)

Any news here????

PPPPPlllleeeeeeaaaaaaasssssseeeee [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

received the CD from igotone and copied it immedialty so as not to use the original

Unfortunately it doesnt do anything at all, when inserted it runs briefly then ask for navigation media. 
My guess is that something in VCDS is need to be reset to allow an upgrade or something !! - anyone?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Bummer! 

Try the original by all means Ian. Call me cynical, but I had a feeling this was going to be a head unit specific hack, as I really couldn't see the installers giving this software away if it could be widely used on other head units.


----------



## vsantos69 (Jan 30, 2012)

igotone said:


> Bummer!
> 
> Try the original by all means Ian. Call me cynical, but I had a feeling this was going to be a head unit specific hack, as I really couldn't see the installers giving this software away if it could be widely used on other head units.


Can't you make a copy and send it by e-mail? Or share it on the net?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

vsantos69 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer!
> ...


Ive checked the CD from igotone and my own SDS update from hazzydays and the following website has the same info = if you can make it work let us know :wink:

http://web.me.com/marcus.gilbert/Main/W ... T_MK2.html


----------



## vsantos69 (Jan 30, 2012)

grasmere said:


> vsantos69 said:
> 
> 
> > igotone said:
> ...


I will do some research with a friend and lets see what happens. Anyway, you could send me the files on the DVD to compare with the one's i have, i know that some files have to be changed in order all could work...


----------



## vsantos69 (Jan 30, 2012)

Igotone, can you send me a copy of the files by e-mail? Thanks


----------



## horstxx (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello grasmere,
hello igotone,

can you please send me a copy of the SDS unlock CD?
I guess the update will not start as long as you don't set a specific bit on channel 97. This setting is used to force the firmware downgrade.

Of course I would pay the shipping.

Best regards,
Martin


----------

